# Grill Cleaning



## Krusatyr (Oct 10, 2017)

*I just bought a PK360*, a cast aluminum body and stainless steel grates and would appreciate expert input for an efficient, effective yet food safe means for regular cleaning.  I'm considering Institutional restaurant de-greaser ($15/gal) followed by thorough water rinse.  Then, when dry, quickly season lightly with avocado oil.

Aluminum is soft and chemically attracts smoke/grease build up.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 10, 2017)

It has those ash plugs.. Could you just use some dawn or Palmolive dish liquid and scrub it with a small brush and rinse it out with a garden hose?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 10, 2017)

Take care and good luck.


----------



## SmokinRuss (Oct 11, 2017)

I have one of those long spray wands that look similar to a power washer with the soap container attachment for washing my car that I was thinking about using on my barrel grill with side firebox and I could use some Dawn dish soap instead of car wash soap in the soap dish that screws onto the wand. Would this work okay? Drying it real good with old bath towels afterwards of course. Then perhaps spray down with a coat of nonstick pan spray( I'm thinking of using regular stuff w/o the butter additive) then wiping it down. Sort of a process I suppose the way you would help keep a cast iron pan from rusting. Would this all work do you think or is it too much?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm not sure you need to wash anything down at all.  Just keeping the grease out of the bottom is all.  Most people just scrape the bottom out. you kinda want the inside to have some build up in it from cooking.


----------



## Krusatyr (Oct 11, 2017)

*For previous 30 years of grilling/smoking* with carbon steel contraptions or brick, bluestone and cast iron pits, I was haphazard about cleaning and oiling resulting in flaking coatings of burnt grease and old smoke stink from twenty feet away, so now want a continuously cleaner experience.  I've twice cleaned the upper and lower aluminum castings of the new PK360 with 4/0 steel wool and Barkeepers Friend and with Dawn and 3m pads and with Brillo pads.  Muchos horas de trabajo. 

I don't want to get too anal about it but like to see and smell clean, well kept equipment for all cooking, indoors and out, close to what a restaurant or catering service would perform for health inspections.  Hence the industrial restaurant degreaser approach, probably with steel wool or 3m pads, then heavy water rinsing.

I wish this forum had one area just for grill cleaning techniques.  As my overall quality of all types of cooking has advanced over decades, I have become cleaner and better organized.  Perhaps the prep, planning and cleanliness is causal in the transition.


----------



## SmokinRuss (Oct 11, 2017)

See I'm thinking too of being wary of possible food poisoning of previous meat smokes and a good clean grill would prevent any chances of that hence also of using 2 prs. of tongs one for putting the raw meat on the smoker and another to pull off the finished smoked meat.


----------



## zymer (Oct 11, 2017)

I would just contact PK and ask what they recommend.


----------



## Gingive (Oct 12, 2017)

Well, i was searching for grill cleaning, especially because i have a new grill, and i would like to take care about it. Anyway, i still can't get it... which grill cleaner would be the best. At the moment it's really hard for me to keep clean my house including the grill because i have some health problems with my legs and i just can't move, so I'm searching for answers on drug reviews. I hope you're going to recommend something that can facilitate my condition.  Help!


----------



## Krusatyr (Oct 17, 2017)

_Hello Gingive:_

I started with a meticulously cleaned PK360 cast aluminum grill yesterday for my pork shoulder butt enduro smoke with charcoal and mesquite.  I endured 12 hours, then pulled it all. Meat was marvelous without "mop", without bbq sauce.  Today I have a nasty stinky grill.  

I'm trying a hopefully faster cleaning technique involving a degreaser and brillo pads and thorough water rinse.  Incidentally, methodologies, not just cleaning agents, are tactically intermeshed.

The PK360 is easily detached into two halves, top & bottom, like walnut shells, with simple lift off and turn of a knob.  this helps enable access to surfaces, especially the inside of the top, a very awkward area to clean if scrubbed in place.

I'm convinced there are knowledgeable bbq caterers in this forum who are really good at cleaning (they have to pass Health department inspections) who could share their trix.  *We need a forum section just for cleaning* because often, more effort and time are invested in cleaning than cooking.

I also cook a lot indoors (I am a B+ to A- cook for rural cuisine of several varieties, from Provence to Creole to Southwest, including artisan bread)  and am able to clean in the kitchen as I work, an impossible feat with long slow smokes on the grill.

Let me know if you acquire trix for more efficient cleaning.


----------



## zymer (Oct 17, 2017)

Krusatyr said:


> _Hello Gingive:_
> 
> I started with a meticulously cleaned PK360 cast aluminum grill yesterday for my pork shoulder butt enduro smoke with charcoal and mesquite.  I endured 12 hours, then pulled it all. Meat was marvelous without "mop", without bbq sauce.  Today I have a nasty stinky grill.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krusatyr (Oct 17, 2017)

SmokinRuss said:


> See I'm thinking too of being wary of possible food poisoning of previous meat smokes and a good clean grill would prevent any chances of that hence also of using 2 prs. of tongs one for putting the raw meat on the smoker and another to pull off the finished smoked meat.



Contamination of original meat juices into/onto cooked meat can occur at several points and preventable through common sense cleanliness.  I just wash the tongs after putting meat on the grill and after I turn the meat and wash meat test thermometers after withdrawing for testing.  Digital probes that stay in are OK.  I wash my hands and tools several times during a cook.


----------



## zymer (Oct 17, 2017)

I contacted PK customer service, this was their response: 

Our recommendation to clean the castings is to use Simple Green Spray, which is a degreaser.  Sometimes the gunk on the inside can really build-up and in that case, you may want to power spray it.  Just spray the inside of the casting and don't use anything that has bleach or harsh chemicals. 

Thanks, 
Cindy

I'll endorse the Simple Green.  Been using it for years for many of my cleaning tasks.  It usually comes as a concentrate so you can dilute according to the task.

I'd not use a Brillo or similar pad unless the crud has really crusted on.  Those pads can scratch the finish which gives crud more places to cling to.  I'd start with just a rough rag which might provide enough scrubbing power.  If not, try a pink scotch-brite pad which is the most gentle.  Move up to blue if you need more oomph.

Definitely don't use an oven cleaner or anything with sodium hydroxide as an ingredient. 

You can use Bar Cleaner's Friend if you just want a quick polish of the exterior.

If you've got some really baked on crud, you might look for Dawn Power Dissolver.  That stuff was like a Wizard's potion for cleaning abused cookware.  It was off the market for a while but seems to be back, although I don't know if it is the same formula.  I'm pretty sure it's safe for aluminum.

Never worked retail, but spent several years in an FSIS inspected meat production facility and a brewery so have more cleaning experience than I care to remember.  Mostly stainless, though, and some copper in the brewery.


----------



## Krusatyr (Oct 18, 2017)

*Thank you Zymer,* I appreciate your thoughtful and informed reply, a focused response to a specific problem that I'm sure other grill enthusiasts can find helpful, as well.  I am headed out soon to find your product recommendations.

I agree with your caution not to abrade the stainless grates. The aluminum inside the upper and lower casting, however, is relatively rough to begin with and the brillo pads and/or 4/0 steel wool with Barkeeper's Friend make those surfaces smoother if anything.  Certainly prefer to dissolve the gunk with a safe degreaser than hours of elbow grease!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 18, 2017)

Man, times sure have changed. I fondly remember going on family trips to the public beaches or parks and watching dad cook our lunch on those little hibachi type grills that were provided by the city or state. Just gave them a bit of a scrap and start cooking. Of course we didn't have the drug problem or homeless problem back then. 

Chris


----------



## gary s (Oct 18, 2017)

*






 Good morning and welcome to the forum from another beautiful sunny and cool day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

I had one of those when I was a kid, they are great and I have been looking at getting another one.
I think all the above has you covered. Nothing like starting out fresh. I would have taken it to a car wash (If you don't have a power sprayer) Spray iy down good with Simple Green let sit a few then spray it inside and out,

Looking forward to seeing some great post.

*Gary*


----------



## Krusatyr (Oct 18, 2017)

gmc2003 said:


> Man, times sure have changed. I fondly remember going on family trips to the public beaches or parks and watching dad cook our lunch on those little hibachi type grills that were provided by the city or state. Just gave them a bit of a scrap and start cooking. Of course we didn't have the drug problem or homeless problem back then.
> 
> Chris


*Yes Chris*, my father cooked similarly for family picnics in Texas parks.  Still can do the open style grilling for burgers, steaks, pork tenderloin, chicken and fish whilst camping or in a park, sometimes covered with foil for a smoke trap, then done and leave for the next cook to burn it clean.  I travelled all over Mexican beaches with a tent and just a 12" X 16" cast iron grate for grilling fish on the beach over coconut husk coals, to roll up in fresh tortillas with peppers and tomatoes.  But if one seeks the 12 hour smoked butt or brisket, grilled out back at home, one invests in better, more enclosed equipment and accepts responsibility for cleaning it so it doesn't stink, draw flies and pose health threats, aye.


----------



## zymer (Oct 18, 2017)

I buy Simple Green at Sam's Club.  Locally it's only $9 for a little over a gallon and comes with a spray bottle.


----------



## Krusatyr (Oct 20, 2017)

There is a milder Simple Green and then an *Industrial Degreaser Simple Green*, the latter I found online and ordered.


----------



## troutman (Oct 20, 2017)

I use Simple Green for all of my cleaning needs, it works better than the more toxic brands imho.  I just wire brush things down and spray out with a garden hose.  The grates I scrub with a Brillo pad that has a handle fixed to it.  I may not be quite as anal as you appear to be but I too believe in keeping it sanitary.  What you really want to avoid is a grease fire, not good.

Having just said that; however, I'm not cooking for the general public.  A certain amount of what I will call "character" is advantageous in a smoker.  I'm in my late 60s and have been eating off dirty grates and in heavily smoked stick burners for decades and am still here to talk about it.  Relax, just keep it reasonably clean and I trust you will be fine.


----------



## zymer (Oct 20, 2017)

Krusatyr said:


> There is a milder Simple Green and then an *Industrial Degreaser Simple Green*, the latter I found online and ordered.



Same formula as the consumer version.  Just can buy in larger quantities with "industrial."  Dilution is the key.  Start with a MINIMUM of 1:1.  Probably will take less than you think.  It's good stuff if you use it right.


----------



## Krusatyr (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks for everyone's experiential opinions.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 21, 2017)

Krusatyr said:


> *Yes Chris*, my father cooked similarly for family picnics in Texas parks.  Still can do the open style grilling for burgers, steaks, pork tenderloin, chicken and fish whilst camping or in a park, sometimes covered with foil for a smoke trap, then done and leave for the next cook to burn it clean.  I travelled all over Mexican beaches with a tent and just a 12" X 16" cast iron grate for grilling fish on the beach over coconut husk coals, to roll up in fresh tortillas with peppers and tomatoes.  But if one seeks the 12 hour smoked butt or brisket, grilled out back at home, one invests in better, more enclosed equipment and accepts responsibility for cleaning it so it doesn't stink, draw flies and pose health threats, aye.



Not meaning to stir the fire so-to-speak. I do wash my grills and water pan in the WSM after each cook. However I don't wash the inside of my smoker. If I did I would loose all of the seasoning and my smoker would leak like a sieve. I also don't have flies hanging around when the smoker isn't in use. I only see them when it's cooking. Then again two of my neighbors have horses and a third has chickens and turkeys.  Krusatyr are you from the Montreal area? I only ask because their the only folks I've known to use the term _aye_.

Chris


----------



## Krusatyr (Oct 21, 2017)

"Aye" is Colorado Mountain pidgin for "See" or "Got it?" or "Don't you agree?".  Canadian and Rocky Mountain USA cowboy/miner origin, the response being usually preceded by an unprintable expletive, as in (#$%!)'n  aye.

I have now invested 15 hours into research and trabajo for grill cleanliness.  I'm gonna be an expert eventually, but meantime, my food is great, objectively A- to B+, and safe to eat.

The grill cleaning ritual must consider:

1.  The materials your grill is made of (mine is Aluminum and Stainless Steel);

2.  Your tolerance of stink, filth and rotten grease and attracting flies who love that stuff;

3.  Your time and budget.

4.  Your conscience.

Ciao.


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 21, 2017)

Krusatyr said:


> *For previous 30 years of grilling/smoking* with carbon steel contraptions or brick, bluestone and cast iron pits, I was haphazard about cleaning and oiling resulting in flaking coatings of burnt grease and old smoke stink from twenty feet away, so now want a continuously cleaner experience.  I've twice cleaned the upper and lower aluminum castings of the new PK360 with 4/0 steel wool and Barkeepers Friend and with Dawn and 3m pads and with Brillo pads.  Muchos horas de trabajo.
> 
> I don't want to get too anal about it but like to see and smell clean, well kept equipment for all cooking, indoors and out, close to what a restaurant or catering service would perform for health inspections.  Hence the industrial restaurant degreaser approach, probably with steel wool or 3m pads, then heavy water rinsing.
> 
> I wish this forum had one area just for grill cleaning techniques.  As my overall quality of all types of cooking has advanced over decades, I have become cleaner and better organized.  Perhaps the prep, planning and cleanliness is causal in the transition.



I take mine to the carwash a spray with the high pressure soap wand


----------



## SmokinRuss (Oct 22, 2017)

I would also think too that the grill/smoker needs to be seasoned again like the first time we used it out of the box after each washing correct?


----------



## gary s (Oct 22, 2017)

SmokinRuss said:


> I would also think too that the grill/smoker needs to be seasoned again like the first time we used it out of the box after each washing correct?



It depends on what degree of cleaning you do.  On my smoker, when I get through I throw another split in the FB, get my water hose and spray the grates and inside of the smoke chamber. The temp goes back up and dries everything. I do not re-season, using this method.

Gary


----------



## SmokinRuss (Oct 22, 2017)

Yea I can agree with that. Sounds like the way to go. Thanks


----------



## Krusatyr (Nov 18, 2017)

zymer said:


> Same formula as the consumer version.  Just can buy in larger quantities with "industrial."  Dilution is the key.  Start with a MINIMUM of 1:1.  Probably will take less than you think.  It's good stuff if you use it right.



*After a successful whole brisket smoke on PK360* last weekend, 

*1.*  I soaked stainless steel grates in large tub overnight,  water to Simple Green 6 to 1, then next day easily scrubbed clean with industrial vinegar, then rubbed with dry 4/0 steel wool:  like new again.

*2.*  For inside aluminum top and bottom of PK360, I detached, then scrubbed each with 5 SOS pads, rinsing between and after.  Close to new again and I've gotten cleaning chore from 6 hours down to 2 hours.

What a joy to start out on a clean, sanitary grill!


----------



## Carvendive (May 10, 2019)

Don't use steel wool. Use brass or bronze wool. Steel wool or for that matter steel tools will leave microscopic amounts that will rust. Just look at SS screws that are installed with non SS drivers.


----------

